# Pics of the BMX Bike Show & Swap at Valley Relics Museum



## Fltwd57 (May 7, 2017)

Due to tweaking my back a week ago, I was in no shape to ride with the Cyclone Coaster group today (sorry guys & gals, next time)... However, I did manage to spend a couple of hours at a local show and get my vintage bicycle "fix" for the weekend - 




 

'Twas a great show with tons of BMX history on display. Everything from modified Stingrays and old sidehacks through to modern custom builds and a healthy sampling of many iconic brands from the golden era of the sport. Here's a few pics... Enjoy!


----------



## Fltwd57 (May 7, 2017)

More cool stuff...


----------



## Fltwd57 (May 7, 2017)

More goodies on display in the museum -


----------



## FULLYLOADED (May 7, 2017)

Way cool man!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SLM (May 9, 2017)

Thanks for the photos !!


----------



## cyclingday (May 9, 2017)

Meh!


----------



## old hotrod (May 9, 2017)

Thanks for posting Martyn, looks like fun, great bikes

Sent from my QTAIR7 using Tapatalk


----------

